# [HELP] Installing Firepro + ATi Radeon in one system...



## 3design (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am new here and I would like to check just before dishing out £2000+ on Firepro & Ati Radeon GPU. So here goes... 

Since I will be starting University, I would like to build an 'all-round' workstation that can play games and support 3d modelling, Photoshop, programming and withstand heavy-duty rendering. However, there is one problem: I would like to ask if I can integrate Radeon + Firepro into one system without causing such problem? When I searched GOOGLE, my head is still asking for this question. Also, please understand that I cannot afford 2 x £8000 system.  So, I will need to use this strategy and save money for costume made computer table, office chair, drawing equipment, camera lens and other stuff as preparation for my actual course.

1 x Ati Firepro V8800
1 x Ati Radeon HD 7970

Ati Firepro V8800 (x16 PCI-E Slots) - Full Catalyst Driver Install
This workstation GPU is going to support Eyefinity (2 x Monitor)

Ati Radeon HD 7970 - Legacy Install
This gaming GPU is going to be install without Catalyst driver (legacy) and will only occupy single monitor.

Right Click: My Computer >> Properties >> Device Manager >> Display (Legacy Installation - NO Catalyst DRV)

If the above fail to justify, could I integrate 1 x Nvidia EVGA GeForce GTX 680 + 1 x Ati Firepro V8800?
Will I be able to install both driver (Full Driver Install) or utilize the same solution as above?

Please answer... I need to make up my mind... 

Here is my hardware which I am currently building. No GPU yet... 
-------------------------------------
CPU Processor
Intel® Core i7-3930K @ 3.20GHz (LGA-2011 ~6 Core)

Windows OS System
Windows 7 Professional OEM (64-Bit)

Memory
Crucial Memory Ballistix ~ 32GB Memory Kit (BLT4CP8G3D1608DT1TX0BEU)

Motherboard
Asus Rampage IV Extreme - X79 Series (Extended ATX)

ATx Tower (Workstation Tower)
Antec P280 - (Full Tower - E~ATX)

*Video Card - Primary (GPU 01)
--- Ati Firepro v8800 Series (2GB / GDDR5)
Video Card - Secondary (GPU 02)
--- XFX Radeon HD 7970 DOUBLE DISSIPATION Edition (3GB / GDDR5)
*
CPU Heatsink
XIGMATEK Venus XP-SD1266 (Air Cooling)

1st Hard Drive
1 x Crucial M4 - 256GB (2.5" SSD) + Crucial SSD Tray

2nd Hard Drive
1 x Crucial M4 - 256GB (2.5" SSD) + Crucial SSD Tray
1 x Crucial M4 - 128GB (External SATA drive for Icy Box 290) + Crucial SSD Tray

Power Supply Unit (PSU)
XFX 1050W Black Edition Pro (80 Plus Gold Edition)

HD SATA Swap Bay
Icy Box 290 + Docking Station (IB-290StUSD-B)

Heat-Sink
XIGMATEK Venus XP-SD1266 (Air Cooling)


----------



## 3design (Jul 4, 2012)

Anybody? I need to sort this out ASAP and buy the following GPU...


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 4, 2012)

1)your post is a bit too long
2)i have heard a lot of crappy stories where people waste >10k$
3)the question would be: Do you really need this much power, without even starting the course (or university)?
(if you have not yet started the course than you dont know what you will do)
Than maybe someone will answer 
(actually can you tell me what is the exact pourpose of your workstation? gaming and ...?
I mean what rendering programs?)

My suggestion would be, if you have made up your mind buying FireGL than buy it.
You can look around for the gpu if it fails to work with games.
I don't understand what you want to justify exactly
1) That you can make a monitor for one gpu and the other for the other gpu?
2) That you will make rendering with the speed you want?


----------



## 3design (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Aleksander,

I know that my course is going to be very demanding and require lots of power to render / process any project. So, I will need to plan everything in-advance instead of running around like a lunatic. 

First, at University, I will be studying Flash, XML / SQL Programing, C++ Programming, Advance Photoshop, Advance 3DS Max (Mental Ray + Vray) and render any project (40% @ 1080i resolution - Vray / Mental Ray). Also, from another point of view, I will need a powerful system with buckets of Memory & Dedicated Firepro GPU for rendering at home, because, I am living outside city and normally travel by train. Even worse, if there is SNOW / Heavy Storm and transport cancellation, then there will always be a workstation just for me to get my project done regardless of condition.

Second, I am trying to build a workstation that can utilize 2 GPU which support different purpose. For example, if I have work to finish and require rendering, then I will use Firepro GPU for that specific task. Whereas Ati Radeon, I will use that GPU for writing essay, doing research (web), building website and playing games - Diablo 3, Sleeping Dogs (PC), Assassin Creed Revelation, Assassin Creed 3.

Third, I would like to run two different GPU on each monitor. However, I don't know if I can run Ati Radeon + Firepro in one system. That is what I would like to know...

Firepro V8800 (2 x monitor + Full Catalyst Driver) - C++ Programming, Photoshop, Photography, Flash, Illustrator, AutoCAD, 3DS Max (Vray / Mental Ray) and for emergency situation.

Ati Radeon 7970 (3GB) (1 x monitor + Legacy Driver Install) - Playing Games, writing essays, maintaining website (my website), doing research... have fun when I have nothing, such as project / deadlines for University?

So please, anybody... can I integrate 2 different GPUs in one system? I can't afford 2 system and waste time updating patches and so on. Also, if there is conflict, then I will invest on Nvidia GPU to replace "XFX Radeon HD 7970".

*Video Card - Primary (GPU 01)
--- Ati Firepro v8800 Series (2GB / GDDR5)
Video Card - Secondary (GPU 02)
--- XFX Radeon HD 7970 DOUBLE DISSIPATION Edition (3GB / GDDR5)*


----------



## repman244 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok I tried once what you want to do now (Mix different cards for different purpose) and it's turned out very bad at least for me, the drivers just don't like to mix (Remember that the FirePro drivers are very different from the Radeon drivers, It could work with two different Radeon cards). 
Why not use only the V8800? 
These cards can play games but of course won't have the same framerate as the gaming cards and sometimes there are a few glitches here and there but it's playable.
And at the same time using the 7970 with generic driver could result in worse performance than the V8800 in games (If you meant using the 7970 with generic driver).

Also note that GPU rendering on AMD uses OpenCL and that the 7970 could do a better job at rendering with OpenCL due to the much better compute architecture and higher clock than the V8800.
I haven't used AutoCAD for quite some time now but if I remember it doesn't require such a beast of a pro card (It does benefit from it but is it really worth the cost?). Photoshop CS6 does benefit from OpenCL (But again the 7970 alone could perform better, unless however if there are certain features that will only work with the pro cards).
The largest benefit I could see is the 3DS Max itself (Not the rendering) or any other 3D program when using complex models (Solidworks, Pro E... etc.)

I may sounded like if the V8800 is useless but when you start doing any 3D work you are so grateful to have one (I primarily use Solidworks but also use 3DS from time to time). If you have complex models that you need to do the pro cards really starts to shine.
The 7970 could be helpful when it comes to OpenCL rendering or any kind of GPU intensive work (but must not be OpenGL based since that is what the V8800is for) since the GCN architecture of the card is superior in compute, see below:







I Never tried mixing NVIDIA and AMD before so I can't give you a definite answer for that, however knowing how drivers don't like to mix I would say no. Remember that you are trying to build a workstation here and you should look for stability not driver chaos 

Why not try with the V8800 alone and see how it performs as an all-round card (games + CAD)? If it's a total disaster you could try and borrow a Radeon from someone just so you could try using both cards before buying a 7970.


EDIT: I found this thread from a quick search: http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?57063-Mixing-FirePro-and-Radeon-in-the-same-system
Despite the Radeon working alone with the Pro driver no one got the Pro and a Radeon working at the same time.
And even if does work the 7970 doesn't even have a FirePro counterpart that is available or integrated in the pro driver.


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 5, 2012)

I have never read any article at all for the professional GPUs
From what i read just yesterday, it turns out that the V8800 is worse
than a 8800GTX, it gets medium in games meanwhile 8800GTX gets high on some games,
which the person who made the benches doesn't state the games, only did rendering.
It is better than wasting money on a V9800, because it has double memory and some
other little things, the gpgpu is the same as V8800. The price is double though.
So your choice about the V8800 is the best. As far for gaming, don't expect anything,
because the reviewer said it was better than his integrated intel graphics xD
Go buy the V8800, test it, than if it turns out very weak in games, remove the V8800,
put in the 7970 

Though i have to note that FireGL cards are for very detailed schenes.
Don't know what to add more :/


----------



## 3design (Jul 5, 2012)

repman244 said:


> Ok I tried once what you want to do now (Mix different cards for different purpose) and it's turned out very bad at least for me, the drivers just don't like to mix (Remember that the FirePro drivers are very different from the Radeon drivers, It could work with two different Radeon cards).
> Why not use only the V8800?
> These cards can play games but of course won't have the same framerate as the gaming cards and sometimes there are a few glitches here and there but it's playable.
> And at the same time using the 7970 with generic driver could result in worse performance than the V8800 in games (If you meant using the 7970 with generic driver).



Thanks for the GREAT info! That is a lot to take in... 

Anyway, just to make sure... did you try installing Catalyst DRV (FULL Install) on the Primary GPU and install Ati Radeon as Legacy mode?

*Legacy Mode:* Right Click: My Computer >> Properties >> Device Manager >> Display (locate radeon driver)





P.S. from my knowledge, it depends on how I intend to set up my cards. If I were planning to use both cards on the same display then they would 'reject' each-other. It would be BAD. But, projecting it on 2 separate monitor, it will work just fine. Also, if I want to use my Firepro, I can switch off the monitor which feeds through Ati Radeon GPUs. For the other GPU, it will be the same...


----------



## 3design (Jul 5, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I have never read any article at all for the professional GPUs
> From what i read just yesterday, it turns out that the V8800 is worse
> than a 8800GTX, it gets medium in games meanwhile 8800GTX gets high on some games,
> which the person who made the benches doesn't state the games, only did rendering.
> ...



This is a BIG risk and I would like to make sure IF I CAN install both GPU without causing problems. Even worse, my work room is not that large and I don't have enough space to stack 2 computer. It would be overkill...


----------



## repman244 (Jul 5, 2012)

3design said:


> Thanks for the GREAT info! That is a lot to take in...
> 
> Anyway, just to make sure... did you try installing Catalyst DRV (FULL Install) on the Primary GPU and install Ati Radeon as Legacy mode?
> 
> ...




I honestly can't remember the setup but I know for sure I tried many combinations but mind you I was doing this when the HD3xxx series came out, it could be easier or tougher to set it up now.
The problem with the method you describe is that I don't know if such a setup would offer the same performance as the full driver. With that method you only install the crucial driver so that Windows sees the card, but I don't know if performance is the same as with the full driver.
Main issues is due to the very high difference with drivers between normal Catalyst and Catalyst pro driver in case you would want to install full drivers for both cards.

Also, I don't know how the games would see your 7970, will you be even able to select it? Or will the game default to the V8800? Some games do offer the selection of the card, but do they all? (I don't game much so I don't know if you can select it in all games)

I don't think it would be a problem running them on the same monitor (if you get them both to run properly), you can connect the monitor with DP to one card and DVI to the second and just switch the source on the monitor. I'm doing the same thing with mine, DVI to my mobile workstation, DP to my main and VGA to the backup server.

Sadly I can't try to make a test setup to see if such a configuration is working, my FireGL V7700 is in a server and I can't put two GPU's in it. And such experiments on my main is a no go at the moment (my main is for rendering/flow works simulation etc.).
One thing I could do is run a few gaming benchmarks on my laptop (it has a FirePro M5950 (consumer countepart is a 6770m)) and offer some number on how the FirePro's do in games.


Also, just out of curiosity, did you consider any Quadro cards? CUDA could be very handy when it comes to rendering and compute.




EDIT: 
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2158237

http://www.overclock.net/t/1053324/gtx590-and-firepro-quadro-in-the-same-computer

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33989959

I guess it's possible after all and what looks like with 2 full drivers as well, the issues is just the switching between the two GPU's (primary display) as to which is the primary one.


----------



## 3design (Jul 5, 2012)

repman244 said:


> Sadly I can't try to make a test setup to see if such a configuration is working, my FireGL V7700 is in a server and I can't put two GPU's in it. And such experiments on my main is a no go at the moment (my main is for rendering/flow works simulation etc.).
> One thing I could do is run a few gaming benchmarks on my laptop (it has a FirePro M5950 (consumer countepart is a 6770m)) and offer some number on how the FirePro's do in games.
> 
> 
> ...



1.] According to Microsoft, Windows XP / 7 does supports 2 different GPU drivers. However, 
from another posts, someone stated that installing both driver as 'FULL Installation' will cause AMD ECC to corrupt and require user to reinstall windows. That... is not... helpful at all... 

But, from your links (which you posted), I think the user must have installed one of their GPU as Full Install (Catalyst DRV - FULL) and the other through Device Manager (Legacy Mode).

2.] I remembered that I want to see if I can play games such as "Sins of a Solar Empire" on my ATi Radeon HD 5970 without CCC (catalyst control center). Why? When I first bought this GPU, their driver: control center was bugged beyond words. So, I was forced to update my GPU to the latest driver by going through "Device Manager". 

It was then... "the heck with CCC"... it ran way smoother without hiccup or stutter... yeah... it's weird! 

3.] Regarding Quadro, I never use them, because, I was brought up with ATi / Firepro when I was studying @ school - abroad, and, was learning how to read / write / modify their driver (I am NOT kidding you. I was put into a class where there are NERDS from across the globe). 

In simpler terms, I know how the Firepro GPU operates, supports 3DS Max and renders faster than consumer's GPUs. I was thought from the best, of the best. I even got a chance to learn from a professional coder from AMD. He came to my school and thought us how their GPU work and programmed... etc...

But, when it comes to gaming, I will accept nvidia... Not Quadro... sorry...


----------



## repman244 (Jul 5, 2012)

3design said:


> 1.] According to Microsoft, Windows XP / 7 does supports 2 different GPU drivers. However,
> from another posts, someone stated that installing both driver as 'FULL Installation' will cause AMD ECC to corrupt and require user to reinstall windows. That... is not... helpful at all...
> 
> But, from your links (which you posted), I think the user must have installed one of their GPU as Full Install (Catalyst DRV - FULL) and the other through Device Manager (Legacy Mode).
> ...



1.)  Well it could of been a rare case about the corruption, it's hard to tell until someone tries it. I'm really sorry for not being able to do it for you because I just don't have a spare machine at the moment (I have an old P4 rig but got no RAM for it to power up :shadedshu).
I know that the W7 offers the ability for 2 drivers but IMHO you always run a risk of bringing down the whole OS while installing them. I think that if you get them to install there won't be problems afterwards, it's only the installation here that is the most important part.

2.) Yeah I know a few such cases, and my explanation as to what could be going on is this (this is just my opinion): with the CCC you do get all the optimizations but also the bugs that are introduced with it. Installing it as generic only, did not bring the optimizations and the bugs itself.
But like I said that's just my wild guess.
Also, how "desperate" are you to play games? Do you do a lot of gaming in your spare time or is it only an occasional thing?
I do understand if you want the best gaming card so that you can crank everything up and enjoy the game.

3.) I was just curios here because some people need CUDA for their work, I personally don't so I opted for the FirePro in my laptop since it offered far better performance/features against a more expensive Quadro card.

Well I see you know quite a lot about these cards, no offense for my previous posts when I was talking about the Radeon being better suited for OpenCL.
I only tried to offer some kind of a warning since sometimes people rush it and buy a 2000€ card for a workload that a normal consumer card would do faster 


EDIT:
Found an interesting post:



> If you have the available port and get an additional monitor, it works perfectly fine to use two different GPUs simultaneously on Windows 7. Just connect them both, install both drivers, and they will work side by side as a normal multi-monitor environment. I currently have one NVidia and one AMD running.
> 
> If you get a very old and a newer card from the same vendor there might be driver collisions.. I haven't tried that...
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.gamedev.net/topic/626796-installing-a-second-development-video-card/


----------



## 3design (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey, repman244... there is no need to apologies. You provide a lot of infos and downside. It's all part of learning... 

Well, as for me, I will risk my money and see how the bad-boy AMD 7970 + Firepro works together. If it works like heaven from above, then I will post a tutorial for EVERYONE!!!! 

... if it doesn't, lets talk with the devil and get myself an Nvidia GPU... there is more success with that...

About gaming, I am a casual gamer who plays a lot in my spare time. However, if I have a lot of project / work to complete, then there is hell to speak with as I normally work like nutz... talk about design / programming as an addiction - I couldn't get enough of a challenge. My College lecture is even scare of me. I am seriously not kidding you.

As a full-time student, I just hand-in my homework / project way before my deadlines, so I can have longer breaks / free-time.

Insane, I know...

Edit: I even got awards... FTW!


----------



## repman244 (Jul 5, 2012)

3design said:


> Hey, repman244... there is no need to apologies. You provide a lot of infos and downside. It's all part of learning...
> 
> Well, as for me, I will risk my money and see how the bad-boy AMD 7970 + Firepro works together. If it works like heaven from above, then I will post a tutorial for EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> ...



Funny thing is that using the V8800 + an NVIDIA GTX card could maybe be a better combination (this is just my theory), why? Well I have a feeling that the Radeon and the FirePro drivers could clash because they are both from AMD (they COULD have similar files which would overwrite itself) and you end up with buggy drivers on both cards.
However, I can be totally wrong and the two AMD combination could work a lot better and the NVIDIA combination could be worse, I really can't tell since I haven't tried it.

Like you said, the best way to see if it all works is to try it, I guess if it doesn't work you could maybe return the 7970.

And another thing, are you in a real rush to get the FirePro? Because the new FirePro line could be just around the corner and judging by how the HD 7 series perform in compute and OpenCL those could be real monsters for OpenGL.

Well I guess we share a similar thing when it comes to gaming, I personally don't game a lot due to shortage of free time (having many exams/projects etc.).

Also you are doing it wrong, you need to start doing homework/projects one day before the deadline


----------



## 3design (Jul 6, 2012)

Holy mother of heaven! What about dual-boot? 

Partition 01 - SSD 01
Ati Firepro (Full Install)

Partition 02 - SSD 02
Ati 7970 (3GB)

Will this work????


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2012)

3design said:


> Holy mother of heaven! What about dual-boot?
> 
> Partition 01 - SSD 01
> Ati Firepro (Full Install)
> ...



I would think so. You could just disable the display adapter that you don't want to use on each partition.


----------



## 3design (Jul 6, 2012)

erocker said:


> I would think so. You could just disable the display adapter that you don't want to use on each partition.



Then I will go for Dual-Boot! That approach will be safer for both GPU, because, I want to take advantage of CCC.exe + Triple Monitor. 

1 Copy of Windows 7 Pro 64Bit = £120 (Approx)... it's not a BAD DEAL compare to 2 x computer! Oh yeah...


----------



## ZigaR (Jul 6, 2012)

3design said:


> Holy mother of heaven! What about dual-boot?
> 
> Partition 01 - SSD 01
> Ati Firepro (Full Install)
> ...


I was searching for the same info a few months ago and there's not a lot info out there. But most people that tried dual-boot had problems, it never worked as it should. Anyway Google it, you'll get more specific information, unfortunately I don't recall the specific sites.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2012)

For education the Firepro isn't necessary. I would just stick with the 7970. You're going to run into issues switching between the both of them unless you enjoy swapping cables and re-configuring your displays every time. A lot of people who need a card like the Firepro usually have a machine dedicated to work and a machine dedicated for play, not one that does both. More often than not, I see Firepros paired up with Xeon or Opteron rigs.

So before you buy anything please tell us.

What does the Firepro do that you absolutely need that the 7970 can't?


----------



## Elmo (Jul 6, 2012)

3design said:


> Hi Aleksander,
> 
> I know that my course is going to be very demanding and require lots of power to render / process any project. So, I will need to plan everything in-advance instead of running around like a lunatic.
> 
> ...



As a web developer and graphic designer a gtx 580 is more then enough. and so is your 6 core processor. Youre not a scientist :S Just my opinion but you are welcome to waste your money


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 6, 2012)

Elmo said:


> As a web developer and graphic designer a gtx 580 is more then enough. and so is your 6 core processor. Youre not a scientist :S Just my opinion but you are welcome to waste your money



Not just that, he is a student. I think it is more than enough which is why I'm questioning why he actually needs it.


----------



## repman244 (Jul 6, 2012)

Are you guys missing out the fact that 3DS benefits hugely from a FirePro?

And I'm not just making stuff up here, I'm a student as well and doing a semi complex models in Solidworks alone is like a night and day difference to me (and I'm not even looking at the stability it offers me, whereas others have serious issues with Solidworks). 
Is it expensive? Yes it is, but if you have the money and software that will utilize it I say go for it. 
It's quite funny that as soon as some people want something a bit expensive others say go for something cheaper (and this happens quite often).

These cards can last you a lot longer than the gaming cards, and the only reason to upgrade is mostly due to too low VRAM or if you start doing some seriously complex designs (but in this case the V8800 is very powerful and you could have it for 5+ years).

I think that the OP is fully aware if he has the benefit from the card with such cost.


----------



## 3design (Jul 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Not just that, he is a student. I think it is more than enough which is why I'm questioning why he actually needs it.



I need Firepro GPU to access other features which are normally disabled / hidden (long story, short) if I use Ati 7970 GPU. Also, the instruction code from Firepro, it's more stable and support 3ds max without crashing (often) and provides 'acceleration' rendering when I am working on large project.

Another point, Firepro can handle complex geometry, handles LARGE poly-counts and allow objects to move quicker, rotate faster and calculate faster regardless of size / geometry counts. This is crucial if I am studying in University. I don't want to fiddle around and wait for my project to render like slug.... 

*Ahem* At home too!


----------



## 3design (Jul 6, 2012)

ZigaR said:


> I was searching for the same info a few months ago and there's not a lot info out there. But most people that tried dual-boot had problems, it never worked as it should. Anyway Google it, you'll get more specific information, unfortunately I don't recall the specific sites.



Oh really, really? 

If you have 2 copies of Windows 7, you can use Acronis to create backup of your dual-boot (reserve partition) and EasyBCD to run both without hassle...

EasyBCD (Use it when there are 2 copies of Windows 7)
"Add an Entry" > Windows Tab > Vista/7 dropdown > custom "name" > drive x: (where x= whatever the booted C: W7 calls the drive containing the other W7) 

Easy...


----------



## Disparia (Jul 6, 2012)

repman244 said:


> Are you guys missing out the fact that 3DS benefits hugely from a FirePro?
> 
> And I'm not just making stuff up here, I'm a student as well and doing a semi complex models in Solidworks alone is like a night and day difference to me (and I'm not even looking at the stability it offers me, whereas others have serious issues with Solidworks).
> Is it expensive? Yes it is, but if you have the money and software that will utilize it I say go for it.
> ...



Bah, kids today. Why back in my day I rendered on 3 cores. Desktop, laptop, and my roommates laptop  (Lightwave 6.5)

On a serious note, I don't doubt the Quadro/FirePro vs GeForce/Radeon differences and benefits of the former with these applications (nVidia and AMD make -sure- of it). It's just that I think there's a third piece to making it all work: the means, the software, _and the user_. Many times I've seen students overly sweat the details of their system before they even start with the simplified mantra of "high end work = high end system".

I will say this for 3design, he's done more research than most and probably has a better handle of the situation... except for that "hectic" part. My school ran 24/7, everyone had 40hrs/w of class/lab/field, and we still found a little time here and there to game/party. Where are you going 3design to burn out that tops that?


----------



## repman244 (Jul 6, 2012)

Jizzler said:


> Bah, kids today. Why back in my day I rendered on 3 cores. Desktop, laptop, and my roommates laptop  (Lightwave 6.5)
> 
> On a serious note, I don't doubt the Quadro/FirePro vs GeForce/Radeon differences and benefits of the former with these applications (nVidia and AMD make -sure- of it). It's just that I think there's a third piece to making it all work: the means, the software, _and the user_. Many times I've seen students overly sweat the details of their system before they even start with the simplified mantra of "high end work = high end system".
> 
> I will say this for 3design, he's done more research than most and probably has a better handle of the situation... except for that "hectic" part. My school ran 24/7, everyone had 40hrs/w of class/lab/field, and we still found a little time here and there to game/party. Where are you going 3design to burn out that tops that?



I didn't say I always had the money for such hardware, I used to render on my old P4 machine (well it's not that old but still ). But I made some money and bought what I wanted, which I think is a similar situation with the OP and I don't see any issues with it as long as you are aware of how much are you going to spend and if you can afford to spend that much.
Some people have 2P systems and still don't do any "serious" work on it, they just bought it because they chose to and like to play with hardware as most of us on this forum, some will call them idiots but others will understand why they spent so much.


I totally agree on your second note and I saw such cases myself as well. In my case, do I benefit from the features that the FirePro offers? Yes. Do I utilize the whole system like a professional? No, but I knew that before making my purchase.


----------



## D007 (Jul 6, 2012)

Can u dual boot os's and have the driver for the 8800 on one and the 7970 on the other?
So I'd have my games and game drivers  on one OS with the 7970.
My 3d stuff and drivers on another os with the 8800. So they don't both boot up simultaneously..
Would that work?

EDIT:  Opps someone mentioned that.. GL..


----------



## 3design (Jul 7, 2012)

D007 said:


> Can u dual boot os's and have the driver for the 8800 on one and the 7970 on the other?
> So I'd have my games and game drivers  on one OS with the 7970.
> My 3d stuff and drivers on another os with the 8800. So they don't both boot up simultaneously..
> Would that work?
> ...



Yes, it will work. BUT, there is a hitch... 

1.] Your Dual-Boot partition: 'System Reserve' needs to be extended from 100MB > 230MB. Why? We are dealing with 2 x Windows 7 OS (64-Bit).

2.] Your 'System Reserved' partition needs to be on it's own. You cannot delete that partition and stick the boot / bcd files on a specific drive. **Yes, you can do that, not dual-boot, sorry...**



3.] You will need "EasyBCD" to integrate the other partition which has "Windows 7 OS".

4.] Read this... it's from AMD support team...
---------------------------------------------------
I understand that you would like to integrate 2 graphica cards intoyou machine using 2 different partitions and a dual boot configuration.

I would like to confirm that you will be using 2 ssds? In the original email you labeled the ssd's as 01 and 02, does this imply the partitions are 01 and 02 or you will be using 2 ssd's?

You should not have an issue in either scenario. If you will be using 2 partitions the drivers should not conflict with each other. If this was attempted on a single partition then conflicts would arise and system crashes could occur.

Using 2 separate  partitions should provide you with the advantage of using 1 firepro and 1 Radeon HD, just be sure to point the driver installation files to the correct directory and you should not have any issues.

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

If AMD does not get a response back from you in 10 days, the ticket will be closed, and you will need to open a new ticket if your issue is not yet resolved.

Best regards,

AMD Global Customer Care

---------------------------------------------------

From their perspective, you will need a set-up that will look like this...

Partition 01 - SSD 01
Crucial M4 256GB >  Ati Firepro GPU (Catalyst Pro DRV)


Partition 02 - SSD 02
Crucial M4 256GB >  Ati Radeon 7970 GPU (Catalyst DRV)


----------



## 3design (Jul 7, 2012)

Just to let you know that I haven't got any problem... not yet. Running fine...


----------

